# Last Minute SXM tips - leaving Saturday



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 26, 2015)

Belair Beach Hotel, in Little Bay, and will have a rental car. If we land on time, we may hit a grocery store, and stock up, or hold off until the next morning.

I'm tempted to do the latter, as I'd hate to waste beach time, at a grocery store. I understand that dining choices are somewhat limited in Little Bay.

We're beach people, and we like to eat. My wife enjoys tropical drinks & I drink beer. I dive, but am leaving my gear at home, as we're celebrating our anniversary,(28 yrs and counting!). We'll have masks & snorkels. Except for a visit to Maho and, possibly, Anguilla, we have no plans etched in stone. The idea, is to cruise around the island, and hit some beaches.

With that in mind, I have a few questions, and any, and all, tips, would be greatly appreciated.

What grocery store and where's a good place to grab a bite, that's not too far from the resort? Pub grub is fine. We typically eschew any type of tour, but we're open-minded about it. Maybe a 1/2 day explore the island type of thing, like they do in cruises? Or, since we have a car, would that be a waste of time?

We're thinking of splurging for a cab, one night, so we can do some dinner, dancing and a few cocktails. Bearing in mind that it's the low season, where do you suggest that we can go, for that "cab splurge" night. We're not big gamblers, but wouldn't rule out a casino that evening.

A buddy of mine suggested a few of the following places: Driftwood Boat Bar,(near Sunset Beach Bar), Simpson Bay Yacht Club,("killer grouper fingers"), Rosies, at Mullet Beach

Oh...forgot to mention, I'm cheap! (and proud of it), so any money-saving tips would be appreciated.

Thank you very.much!!


----------



## scotlass (Aug 28, 2015)

For groceries, the store at the Divi next door to Belair has a good inventory and would mean you don't have to stop on the way.  They also have a snack bar where you can get lunch.  I believe Belair has one as well.  I hope this helps.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 28, 2015)

Rather than go grocery shopping try Shop n Drop https://www.shopndropgrocerysxm.com/ We've used them and it was great. She works directly with the timeshares and when you arrive your groceries are already in the refrigerator or cupboards. Great service and Jeannie is wonderful.

You will get a much more detailed response to your questions by also visiting the St Martin board of Travel Talk Online. All the island info you could ever need http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin&page=0


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 9, 2015)

We stayed at the Belair and had a car (visited in March) and would recommend that you consider one. Heaps of great restaurants, and a shopping market about a 5 minute drive away. We made breakfast and lunch at home, and went out to dinner every night since the food was so excellent. Totally worth driving! A rental was about $225 for the week if I recall correctly.

Edit: just saw the date and that this is too late. Hope you had a great trip, love the Belair!!!


----------



## Greg G (Sep 9, 2015)

Never leave anything of value in your rental car, even in the trunk.  Especially when you go to beaches.

For relatively cheap but good eats try one of the Lolo's .  Google "Lolo st martin" for a list of them and reviews. Also should be able to find info on them on St Martin board of Travel Talk Online as another poster has mentioned.

Stop by the Sunset Bar and Grill to watch jets/planes land and takeoff while having a few drinks (although from your post you might already have this in mind)

Greg


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Sep 22, 2015)

Gaozhen said:


> We stayed at the Belair and had a car (visited in March) and would recommend that you consider one. Heaps of great restaurants, and a shopping market about a 5 minute drive away. We made breakfast and lunch at home, and went out to dinner every night since the food was so excellent. Totally worth driving! A rental was about $225 for the week if I recall correctly.
> 
> Edit: just saw the date and that this is too late. Hope you had a great trip, love the Belair!!!



Thanks!  We had a great time and we did rent a car.  We stocked up at the Grande Marche grocery store, and did breakfast, and one dinner in the room.  



Greg G said:


> Never leave anything of value in your rental car, even in the trunk.  Especially when you go to beaches.
> 
> For relatively cheap but good eats try one of the Lolo's .  Google "Lolo st martin" for a list of them and reviews. Also should be able to find info on them on St Martin board of Travel Talk Online as another poster has mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

We ate a couple of Lolos, "Rosies" at Mullett Bay and one that I can't pronounce, in Grande Case.  Both were good, and reasonable.  Honestly, I was underwhelmed by the Sunset Bar, and the planes.  Probably in no small part that I work so close to an airport, that our company has it's own hangar and planes.   It was kinda neat, but once is enough.

We love the island, and will certainly return


----------



## Conan (Sep 23, 2015)

The best informal lunch we had was at Rosemary's in Marigot.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...arigot_Saint_Martin_St_Maarten_St_Martin.html

Daytime only for Marigot--it's the french capital and main harbor. There are lots of people (and lots of police) when the cruise ships are in, and it's fun to shop the outdoor market.

But Marigot can be dangerous at night.


----------

